
Developer Devolution: Why I Stopped Using Vagrant - ingve
https://webdevstudios.com/2016/08/18/why-i-stopped-using-vagrant/
======
devhead
one of the main benefits of using Vagrant is that you can have a disposable
virtual environment that is provisioned in the same manner for every team
member. No set up time, no running around asking why this doesn't work or
where is this service, (well assuming the box provisioning is strong), it just
works the same for everyone.

OP is seemingly saying that it's easier for him to just host his development
environment in the cloud, which is much different than having your own
personal local installation of your services.

I would argue that vagrant is pretty portable and provisioning is only as
efficient as you create it to be. If you provision a box and save it in the
cloud, your vagrant box can be used by anyone anywhere. If you are
provisioning every time you vagrant up there are plenty of better ways to do
this such as creating your own vagrant box with the base provisioning is
already saved.

